
Show HN: An iOS keyboard that lets you schedule one-to-one meetings - aracena
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/hitcal/id1477566164
======
aracena
Hitcal is a keyboard for iOS that lets you select available time slots in your
calendar without leaving the app you’re in and send them to anyone. No more
back-and-forth via email/chat, no more time lost switching to your schedule to
find the right times, your calendar is always just one tap away. A long time
ago Sunrise calendar had a similar feature, but they got acquired and shut
down :/. There are many things that we have to improve, but we decided to
release it early so we could get more feedback. Hope you find it useful - if
you have any questions we're here!

